# Acces a server from network



## sebindr (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello , i have an internet connection thrw USB from a ppp adapter from there i've made a netowrk with another computer now on the client computer from my network i have XAMP server who i want to be accessed from the internet .i have subdomain like radionis.zapto.org (192.168.0.2) registered at no-ip.org.now what IP i have to introduce there to make my server accessible. Please help
Best regards,
SEBY


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to TSF!!

I beleive that you just need to forward the port on your router to make this all work. Have a look at Using No-IP with a Cable/DSL router.

Cheers!


----------

